# Pogostemon Erectus Melting!!!



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Had the plant for about 2 months and it was sending out many side shoots. The tank has only been set up for 2 months. All parameters regarding water quality and ferts are within range. I have about 15 other types of plants in the tank, and all of a sudden, the P. erectus just melted away from the base?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Any changes? Are the parameters what you think they are?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

aLL Parameters are within range. I had 7 branched, bunches, three melted away and the other 4 seem fine. I am wondering if maybe I dosed too much excel? 30 ml for a 120 gal after a H2O change?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nah, that's not so much. It may just have had trouble acclimating. I expect that it will do fine from here on out. We've all had less finicky plants suffer a bit and bounce back.


----------

